# Mosin T53 for sale



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Zombie apocalypse survival package. This T53 has done it all. Kill commies, kill non-commies and most of all KILL ZOMBIES!!! Mosin's have legendary range being able to shoot several miles with effective ranges of thousands of yards at a minimum. Shoots the legendary 7.62x54R caliber and since this is a Zombie Apocalypse survival package I will even throw in 40 rounds to get you started. The T53 is the Chicom version of the venerable M44. Carbine version with a pig sticker on the end (aka Bayonet) so when you run out of ammo you can just spear the zombies in the head. This is a great deal and a steal. Only selling to finance buying a hunting rifle. This T53 has the best trigger on any Mosin I've ever felt with the exception of the Timney after market triggers. Your doomsday zombie apocalypse survival preps are never complete without a Mosin and this is the ultimate ZA Mosin.

It's a steal at only $225 as the M44's typically go for over $300. Feel free to text or call 801-703-4343


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump


----------

